# Asus P8p67 pro bluetooth issue



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey. I recently built a new pc. I had to RMA my p8p67 pro mobo and just got it back. I've installed all the drivers but can't get the built in bluetooth to work.

I've tried using both the drivers from the cd and the latest drivers online. After every logon Mobilink asks to set up a COM port but when i try to it says their is no bluetooth adapter.

There are no conflicts or errors with any drivers in the device manager that i can see and bluetooth is enabled in the bios.

Any ideas how to get bluetooth to work??

PC Specs:

Windows 7 Home Premium (x64)
i5 2500k @ stock
asus p8p67 pro (rev.3)
4gb GSkill 1600
Corsair TX-750

CM HAF 932
CM Hyper 212+ (cpu fan)

Thanks for the help


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;


Did you check your windows important & optional updates.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah I've installed all critical and optional updates.


and Thanks  (btw i've actually been here on and off for quite a while)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did the option(s) work on the other Mobo?
Have you installed/updated all the Mobo drivers?


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

You are most welcome...


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

The other mobo didnt come with Bluetooth it was a cheap H67 board that I bought so I could use my pc while the other mobo was being repaired.

I installed all the drivers on the cd then a few extra/updated ones from the Asus website.


----------



## yoshi1476 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help so far. I managed to solve the problem. Turned out that MotionJoy (ps3 controller drivers) had installed bluetooth drivers which were preventing the motherboards bluetooth from working.

So I uninstalled it and then installed the asus bluetooth driversd again and its now working.

Thanks


----------

